# Дисцит. Кто сталкивался?



## vit128 (6 Апр 2009)

Всем доброго времени суток. 
Меня зовут Виталий, мне 27 лет. До 19 лет занимался велоспортом, начала побаливать спина, скорее не совсем спина, а в области ягодиц. Боль была незначительной и я особого значения ей не придавал. После того, как бросил заниматься спортом  (в связи с учебой), боль не прошла, стало тяжело сгибаться и появилось ощущение, что спина перестает сгибаться в пояснице.
В 2005 году боль от слабовыраженной переросла в резкую и стало отдавать в левую ногу. Обратился к невропатологу. После курса уколов диклофенака и витаминов группы В острая боль прошла. 10 дней провел в санатории (грязи, вытяжки, сероводородные ванны, массаж), боль почти прошла, спина сгибалась лучше, но не полностью (при кашле и чихании отдавала в поясницу). Сделал МРТ, поставили диагноз  сплощеный лордоз, сколиоз и остеохондроз.  До осени 2008 года спина тревожила незначительно, но и гибкости не было. Все это время делал зарядку и некоторые упражнения из ЛФК, нерегулярно также ходил на массаж. Осенью 2008 года ситуация обострилась, начались резкие боли в пояснице L5-S1, в ноги не отдавало. Обратился к невропатологу. Уколы Олфен внутримышечно и витамины группы особо не помогли, начали делать блокады: диспроспан 4 укола на протяжении  месяца, дексаметазон, стекловидное тело – все это с новокаином. Также прошел курс Афлутопа и витамины мильгамма. На работу ходил, принимая Мелоксикам (работа сидячая за компьютером). Боль не прошла,  но было терпимо. Физические процедуры, амплипульс, потом магнитотерапия были болезненные, особенно после резкой смены положения тела (лечь-встать). 
Сделал КТ, диагноз – сполщеный лордоз, протрузия диска  L5-S1 до 3 мм. Обратился к мануальщику, прошел 2 сеанса, но облегчения не было. Все это время в положении лежа боль себя никак не проявляла, мог поднять ноги, не ощущая при этом боли в пояснице. Боль начиналась в положении стоя и при ходьбе, когда сидел – болело меньше. До боль была незначительной и наростала после обеда. В марте боли усилились, обезбаливающие не помогали (ибумпром 2 тал и золдиар 2 табл в день). Тяжело стало ходить. В положении лежа никаких болей не было. Пошел на консультацию к нейрохирургу, посмотрев на КТ, сказал, что грыжа, но симптоматика не типичная, отправил на МРТ. Фото:
http://s40.radikal.ru/i088/0904/c8/b2853f1935a2.jpg
http://s40.radikal.ru/i087/0904/37/22056a5b495b.jpg
http://s39.radikal.ru/i085/0904/89/2129432d8fc6.jpg
http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/0904/cc/4886e7c9d271.jpg

Дата 30.03.09. Режим сканирования: T1W.T2W. Срезы: аксиальные, коронарные, сагиталные. На серии МР томограм поясничного отдела позвоночника отмечается уменьшение высоты межпозвоночного диска  L5-S1 без изменения его сигнальных характеристик.
Смежные замыкающие пластинки тел позвонков L5, S1 паталогического МР сигнала гиперинтенсивного в  T2W, гипоинтенсивного в T1W – признаки воспалительного процесса.
Тела позвонков и другие мезпозвоночные диски поясничного отдела позвоночника сохраненной высоты и интенсивности МР-сигнала. Термальные отделы спинного мозга без диффузных и очаговых изменений. (перевод с  украинского)
Диагноз нейрохирурга и невропатолога – ДИСЦИТ (воспаление диска), порекомендовали лечь в стационар в ортопедическое отделение, где сейчас и нахожусь.
С медикаментов не принимаю ничего, кроме сирдалуда (2 табл в день) и жду результаты анализов. 
Прошу извинения за столь долгий рассказ и отобранное время, но прошу поделиться советом по поводу сложившейся ситации. Может кто-то уже имел подобную симптоматику и как-то решил данную проблему. Хочу еще попросить врачей прокомментировать МРТ снимки. Спасибо всем.


----------

